# New Kid!!



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

hey,

im new to the forum and just thought id say hello!!! i live in richmond hill ontario. im 15 years old and me and my friends have been doing a haunted walkthrough for 4 years now. ill try to post sum pics of it later!!! love the forum lots of info!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet.
I must say, Canada is sure catching up with the US in Home Haunting!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Greetings and salutations! Always good to start young(evil grin)the more time to hone ones skills! can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Hauntkid, sounds like you're an ole timer already. Welcome aboard.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hooowldy nice to see the sickness spreading north


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

great more competition for my age group 
just kidding! You are welcome to this great forum!


----------



## hauntkid (Dec 16, 2007)

lol!!!! thanks for all the welcomes and i'll post a video of the haunt once my friend sends me the video.

thanks


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hi ya! glad to see someone new. welcome!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Hauntkid. I'm picturing a young skeleton goat. Maybe just goat hooves. Hey, I just got an idea for a new prop. Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Drop in on chat sometime if you feel brave enough.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome Hauntkid : )


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

There are some very talented people on this site. You will really like it here.

Welcome.


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cool, new young bones to pick clean... WELCOME



slimy said:


> There are some very talented people on this site.


Hey, what about the rest of us


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hey kid, welcome to the forum!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello hauntkid and welcome. I can't wait to see the pictures of your haunted walkthrough!*


----------

